# 1/32 flight deck crew



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm doing a diorama with the older Tamiya F-14 but am having a hard time finding flight deck crew or equipment in 1/32 scale.
If anyone knows where I might be able to find these please help
~T


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazingly, not a single model company has thought of doing something like this. There are a few aftermarket figures by Verlinden. You are mainly left with modifying 1/35th scale military figures.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Verlinden had a couple. And some come in assorted kits. Tamiya's Tomcat I think has one or two and you get some in the Academy Hornet.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

IIRC, you can buy the academy 1/32 crew seperatly.

I've seen that pop up on google searches.


----------

